# Titanio



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all,
i am a new owner of a De Rosa Titanio that i would like you to see. 
1995 titanio frame
steel de rosa forks
king headset
08 record shifters
06 record brakes & cranks
02 centaur hubs
09 centaur mech's 
centaur pedals
ambrosio excellence rims
ti selcof post
ti si flite saddle
cinelli grammo stem, 120mm @ 90deg rise
3t podium bars
all new old stock except headset, saddle, post and bars that i had on another bike. i hope the pictures work out as i'm not too good at posting pics.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i should add it's still a work in progress. waiting on front mech then the chain can go on and all cables will be cut around then too. plus the bar tape then the miles.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

tidi said:


> i should add it's still a work in progress. waiting on front mech then the chain can go on and all cables will be cut around then too. plus the bar tape then the miles.


I can't wait to hear how does it ride 
This looks like 55-56 cm frame?


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

spot on, it's 56cm up & 55.4cm out. i can't wait to see how it rides either. gotta say i'm gettin told off from the wife for pushin it around the house as if i'm ridin it i know it sounds a bit silly but hey, at least i'm not wakin up the neighbours reving out a big V8 in the shed or anything.:thumbsup:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Is this the frame that was for sale over at Serotta awhile back? The one that was supposedly built by Ugo himself?


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Is this the frame that was for sale over at Serotta awhile back? The one that was supposedly built by Ugo himself?


well i got it from Geoff in Hungary. So i would assume not as Geoff said he got it from the De Rosa factory on one of his Italian buying trips. i have recieved a confirmation email from Cristiano De Rosa that it was made in 1995.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Beautiful. Geoff has great deals and is a good guy to work with.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been waiting for that picture. Your build came out very nice. I recently picked up a wheelset with ambrosio excellence rims but have not tried them out yet. Let me know what you think of them.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

the excellence rims are built pretty sturdy as they weigh a bit more than open pro's. however the weight weenie thing has not bestowed itself on me for this build. i was attracted to the new old stock parts, especially Italian made. 
i think the ride will be quite comfortable overall. the bottom bracket on this frame has more drop than on any other frame i've had which allows me to get inline with the handlebars with no stacking of the stem at all. and certainly the 90deg stem angle just tops it off for me.
i'm looking forward to riding this to compare it to my steel Viner that is very comfortable as well. it has excellent acceleration so i'm hoping the De Rosa will be in the same ball park.
i've added a few more shots for anyone who needs more titanium lust.:thumbsup:


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

finally i think i worked out how to post more shots. they aren't the best but so far these are it, will give ride report once the front mech gets here. i might ask the local council to get the street sweeper out for it's maiden voyage


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Doriano, son of Ugo, builds all the Ti bikes. He is the only De Rosa building...
see:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2008/01/ct-review-january-2008.html


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

merckxman said:


> Doriano, son of Ugo, builds all the Ti bikes. He is the only De Rosa building...
> see:
> http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2008/01/ct-review-january-2008.html


I was referring to this bike on Serotta a while ago:
http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55303

Specifically this post:
http://www.serotta.com/forum/showpost.php?p=633761&postcount=8

But yes, it is my understanding, that Doriano is the only De Rosa building today.


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

Arrgh! The Envy.

I had to send mine back to Geoff..

:cryin:


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

fux said:


> Arrgh! The Envy.
> 
> I had to send mine back to Geoff..
> 
> :cryin:


hi Fux,
sad that your titanio didn't work out. lucky you got it from Geoff as i'm sure he'll look after you. by the way, what is going on for you now for a new build? i hope the adventure is still alive and well.


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

Forgot to say that I love your build.

I sent the frame back on the 5th June but Geoff still hasn`t recieved it. Its very depressing not having a road bike at this time of year.










He mentioned that he might be able to find another Titanio in my size but I can`t see it myself.

At the moment the only other candidates he has that I would consider are a neo primato although the headtube is a bit short (spacers?), or the moser leader AX in red.

Its a bit depressing realy. Hopefully he should recive the titanio this week so we can discuss the options. He didn`t answer my last emails, I think he thinks that he can fix it but the bb wont sit in the frame for long even if he does force a tap through.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

tidi said:


> Hi all,
> i am a new owner of a De Rosa Titanio that i would like you to see.
> 1995 titanio frame
> steel de rosa forks
> ...


I need help with color. black tape/saddle or white? this is an ultimate dilemma.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

black if you ask me


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i rode it around the block last night. it rides excellent. will post more info after the weekend.


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

HA!

You beat me by a day.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

fux said:


> HA!
> 
> You beat me by a day.


excellent news fux. sounds like all went well with Geoff. can't wait to see yours all built up. well done:thumbsup:


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

well it had 3 solid hours on the road today. best thing i have ever ridden. i'm pleasantly surprised everything fits me so well, stem length & height etc.. no hiccups with the drivetrain and the wheels felt solid. the one thing that really stood out was the tires, vittoria open corsa evo cx 320 tpi 25's. simply the best tire i have ever used.
it was an excellent ride today.


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

I love the wheels. Can`t wait to try mine.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

How much did you pay for the frame??


----------

